# Habaneros



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Not sure why we grew these. Any suggestions on what do with them?

Also planted some onions on Thanksgiving (yellow, 1015, and red).


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Run some through a blender, likewise some garlic, use as basis for bug repellent spray in garden. Recipe in several of the organic gardening type magazines. Never tried with habaneros, but might chop one into vinegar for peppersauce over mustard or turnip greens.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Hot sauce. 

They also make a great salsa.

1 Large Red Onion
2 Habanero Peppers
2 to 3 limes (depending on how juicy they are)
Pinch of Dried Oregano
Salt

Dice the red onion. Cut the Habanero in halves (de-vein & remove the seeds) and finely dice. Add the juice of 2 to 3 limes depending on how juicy they are. Season with a pinch of dried oregano and salt (about 1 teaspoon will do). Mix and you are ready to enjoy


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Danny,

Number 1 suggestion when you do handle them: wear gloves

and Number 2 suggestion would be to not use the gloves for anything else after handling the habeneros


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

They make great salsa! X2 on the glove thing!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought a big pineapple last weekend and made pineapple / habanero jam -- it's off the chain!! I used the sure-jell pipeapple jam recipe off their website and just added habs I chopped in the food processer. I started with 8 and that is plenty for me (no seeds of course).


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Slice in half and add to a jar of homemade pickles...give em an atomic snap!:bounce:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Gave them to a co-worker, who made some salsa. It's hot, but bearable...and addicting.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

save a jar of good pickle juice, split the peppers down one side and push em down in the juice w some onion and small carrots and garlic, store in the frig

use later in salsa


----------



## Loden (Sep 16, 2012)

*relish*

I have mixed habanero in a relish consisting of cayenne, sweet banana, red, orange, and green belle pepper, jalapeno, and onion. I don't know if you have grown any of these other peppers, but it makes an awesome relish for peas, hotdogs, or sausage wraps.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Danny O said:


> Gave them to a co-worker, who made some salsa. It's hot, but bearable...and addicting.
> View attachment 558723


Tell me more.......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Try this. Great stuff. I personally don't care for habanerontaste, but good mixed in with other stuff to cover the taste but add heat.

Sweet Hot Sauce

• 7 - 8 Tomatoes
• 1/2 onion
• 2 garlic Cloves
• 1 Mango
• 1/3 Pineapple (sweeter and riper is better)
• Cilantro (to taste)
• 1/2 cup sugar
• 4 Scotch Bonnen Peppers
• 3 Red Chili Peppers
• 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil

Boil tomatoes until skin peels off. In separate pot, cook onions, garlic and olive oil. Add all the ingredients after tomatoes have skin removed for 10 - 12 minutes. Pulse after cooking until blended well. Let sit in fridge overnight.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Gloves*



Meadowlark said:


> Danny,
> 
> Number 1 suggestion when you do handle them: wear gloves
> 
> and Number 2 suggestion would be to not use the gloves for anything else after handling the habeneros


If you don't use gloves you better not drain your Johnson the rest of that day or you'll be screaming bloody murder.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I found out the salsa had my other peppers in there too. They boiled the tomatoes first, which makes the salsa last longer. I don't know what else was in there.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

These peppers are very good in chilli or beans....you can leave the seeds in it, take by stem and just wave over pot and then thro pepper in trash....WW


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

_Hot sauce.

They also make a great salsa.

1 Large Red Onion
2 Habanero Peppers
2 to 3 limes (depending on how juicy they are)
Pinch of Dried Oregano
Salt

Dice the red onion. Cut the Habanero in halves (de-vein & remove the seeds) and finely dice. Add the juice of 2 to 3 limes depending on how juicy they are. Season with a pinch of dried oregano and salt (about 1 teaspoon will do). Mix and you are ready to enjoy _

Just Like Ranch said, I mince them with red onion and add fresh lime juice to cover. Let it sit in the fridge in a closed cont. I put it on everything. This is on every table in most resturants in Belize.


----------

